# Having trouble determining IP Address of NetGear FSM750S Switch



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi all - 

I have a Netgear FSM750S 48 port managed switch that I inhereted from the previous LAN guy who was gone before I got here. I don't know what IP address he was using for the swithc - I have a decent guess for the username/password; but I'm not 100% sure on those either.

My question is, how can I determine what this devices IP address is so I can telent into it? Do I have to reset the switch to factory config? And if I have to reset it, how do I do that? There aren't any factory reset buttons anywhere on the chasis. 

http://kbserver.netgear.com/datasheets/FSM750S_datasheet_071503.pdf

The above link is the datasheet for my switch.

Thanks in advance for any and all help!!

Ryan


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ftp://downloads.netgear.com/files/fsm726s_fsm750s_install_guide_v1_02.pdf

You will find the manual much more informative.

I would suggest you try the console approach first.


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Wand3r3r - 

Thanks for the help, but I'm still having issues. I went through the installation guide and tried hooking up a 9-pin to 9-pin cable from the Netgear console port into my desktop's serial port. 

I then tried using Putty and HyperTerminal to get into the switch using the following settings from the guide
9600 bits/s
8 Data bits
none parity
1 Stop bit
none flow control

When I try with Putty nothing happens, it's like it just ignores the command. When I try with HyperTerminal with "Detect Carrier Loss" checked I get the following message "Unable to open COM1, please check your port settings." 

I thought there might be a conflict with another resource using COM1 on my desktop, but all I have plugged in is a KVM switch.

Should I be using the 9-pin to 9-pin connector - or a console cable with a 9-pin to RJ45 connector cable.

thanks again in advance

Ryan


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

from the manual
To connect a console to the switch:
1. Connect a VT100/ANSI terminal or a PC, Apple Macintosh, or UNIX workstation to the switch’s
console port, labeled Console, using the null-modem cable supplied with the switch. The supplied nullmodem
cable has 9-pin connectors on each end.

note the null modem cable and vt100 terminal type


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess I'm a little confused still on what a "Null-Modem Cable" actually is, I've googled it and looked at pin diagrams for it; but is any 9-pin to 9-pin cable going to work for this application. I don't know where the null-modem cable that was supplied with the actual switch is. Forgive my ignorance on this. 

After hooking up my 9-pin to 9-pin connector I still get a COM1 port open failure message.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

go to radio shack or other computer supply and pickup a null modem cable. 
null modem is kinda like a crossover cable to connect two DTE's


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, will do - thanks for the help man!!

I'll probably try to pick one up this weekend.

Ryan


----------



## Preacherpj (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I didn't get a chance to purchase a null-modem cable because my company wants a backup switch that is similar to our main switch - a Cisco 2960. 

I'm going to shelve my NetGear reclamation project until I have a little more time. 

Thanks again for the help, and when I start this back up, I'll now have an idea of where to start.

Ryan


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update


----------

